# b14 turbo



## armagdn (Nov 2, 2005)

new member here just want to say hey..  

i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a custom turbo kit for a ga16. i saw a turbo kit form www.turbo-kits.com but i dont know who to take it to to get installed, doe sanyone know a place where i can get a custom turbo or who installs them in so cali

thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

armagdn said:


> new member here just want to say hey..
> 
> i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a custom turbo kit for a ga16. i saw a turbo kit form www.turbo-kits.com but i dont know who to take it to to get installed, doe sanyone know a place where i can get a custom turbo or who installs them in so cali
> 
> thanks


extreme crap.. read the stickies above for more info on turbo kits


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Like psuLemon says do some research (the search button is your friend) on these forums. Read about Mike Young's and Wes's turbo projects on www.nissanperformancemag.com. Also you'll want to look into upgrading your suspension and brakes. You have come to right place, but we don't spoon feed people around here. Once you've done your homework you'll be far better prepared to add a turbo to your ga16.


----------



## armagdn (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks fellas


----------

